# How does the CA board grade the exam?



## PE_CE_CA (Jul 28, 2008)

Does the california board weighs the grades from different sections of the exam equally? in other words :

Morning session (breadth) : 25% of the total grade (or total points of the entire exam NCEES + SEISMIC + SURVEYING)

Afternoon session (depth): 25%

Seismic : 25%

Surveying: 25%

Or do they use different percentages?

Please advise.

Thanks :unitedstates:


----------



## benbo (Jul 28, 2008)

PE_CE_CA said:


> Does the california board weighs the grades from different sections of the exam equally? in other words :
> Morning session (breadth) : 25% of the total grade (or total points of the entire exam NCEES + SEISMIC + SURVEYING)
> 
> Afternoon session (depth): 25%
> ...


You have to pass three exams to become a California Civil PE.

The eight hour, seismic, and surveying.

The Morning and afternoon are each 50% of the "Eight hour" exam.

The seismic and surveying are separate exams, you have to pass them both.


----------



## PE_CE_CA (Jul 28, 2008)

benbo said:


> You have to pass three exams to become a California Civil PE.The eight hour, seismic, and surveying.
> 
> The Morning and afternoon are each 50% of the "Eight hour" exam.
> 
> The seismic and surveying are separate exams, you have to pass them both.


Ok thanks. Hey just for kicks, looks like it's the "old man's beach" in the pic. You're either a surfer

or a San Onofre Nuke plant engineer checking the retaining wall from collapsing over those beauties!

:unitedstates:


----------

